# Rattie video



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi!
A couple of days ago, my sister and her hubby came over to visit the baby rats I have. I picked up a mom, dad and litter from a facility that were about to be euthanized. Then when we get back home, I find out there are more babies at our local SPCA so picked them up too. 

My brother in law taped the babies playing... thought I'd share the video cause it's really cute.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ri7VVFQGnbs


----------



## XprincessXchloeX (Mar 14, 2008)

omg cute!


----------



## naturegirl (Mar 11, 2008)

awwwww<3

i commented it lol


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

too cute!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i one day hope for as many rats as you.


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Too Cute To Bare!!!
*falls over dead*


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

LoL, this made my day. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

so many cute ratties!


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh, theyÂ´re so terribly cute! It made me want to rescue a litter right now! Fortunately and unfortunately, where i live (Portugal) people aren't familiar with the concept of rats being pets, so pet rats are very rare. It's a little sad! Everyone thinks that my rat is gross! On the other side, there aren't any abandoned pet rats around. And that's a good thing.


----------

